
Operator of self-driving Uber vehicle that killed pedestrian was felon - dlgeek
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2018/03/20/operator-self-driving-uber-vehicle-killed-pedestrian-felon/441051002/
======
TaylorGood
This deserves attention. If Uber is so "diligent" in their driver on boarding
i.e. background checks, how does a former bank robber take a role as part of
their most ambitious project yet?

------
tapiok
..and what? He served his time. Supposedly the "correctional facility" did the
job and the guy was corrected. He should not wear the blame his whole life.

~~~
novia
"Records from the Arizona Department of Corrections show Vasquez served three
years and 10 months in a state prison for convictions on attempted armed
robbery and unsworn falsification. ___She_ __was released from prison in 2005.
"

Women can be felons too ;)

